# PEF -- ya es milenario!



## fenixpollo

*PEF, siempre llegas a un hilo listo para ayudar, pensar y colaborar.*​ 
*El hecho de que provocas lo mismo en los que tenemos contacto contigo, significa que contribuyes mucho al foro. *​ 
*Gracias por 1,000 posts tan inteligentes.*​ 
*¡Feliz Postiversario, PEF!* ​ 
  ​


----------



## Eugin

*F E L I C I T A C I O N E S* EN TU PRIMER MILLAR!!!!

*BIENVENIDA AL CLUB DE LOS MILENARIOS, PEF!!   TU SI QUE SABES COMO PONERNOS A PENSAR CON TUS PREGUNTAS, EH??   *

*¡Gracias por tan buenas contribuciones en los foros!!!   ¡Por muchos otros 1.000 más!! *


----------



## América

*Muchas felicidades, gracias por toda la colaboración brindada.*


----------



## PEF

*¡¡¡Gracias a ustedes!!!! *

*Siempre están ahi cuando uno necesita ayuda!!!*

*Saludos!! *​


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades en tu primer millar, PEF.

Aquí te dejo un obsequio: una Mafalda con un sabio "consejo médico". 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## samarita

Felicidades PEF!


----------



## María Madrid

PEF.... tarde, sí, muy tarde, pero espero que no demasiado! Mil gracias por tus aportaciones y ayuda. Saludos,


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades, PEF. 

Una salida del sol para uested.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades PEF por tus excelentes aportes!!!
Te deseo que cumplas muchos más.
Recibe un afectuoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## PEF

*Bueno, muchas gracias de nuevo! *

*Qué lindo recibir este tipo de mensajes!! *

*Vuelvo a aprovechar esta oportunidad para agradecerles a ustedes otra vez su ayuda de siempre. Gracias por sacarme de apuros, por darme una mano, por aclararme alguna duda o por hacer que aquella palabra que tenía ¨en la punta de la lengua¨ saliera de allí gracias a sus aportes, ideas, sugerencias!!!*  

*Qué buena idea WR!!!*

*¡GRACIAS A TODOS!*​


----------

